# Vaadin anyone?



## Shams (29. Sep 2014)

Mal eine etwas globale Frage - gibt es hier auch Liebhaber von Vaadin?


----------



## EasyEagle (29. Sep 2014)

Ja, hier!
Wobei "Liebhaber" vielleicht das falsche Wort ist 
Da bin ich eher ein Liebhaber von ZK oder Wicket.


----------



## Shams (29. Sep 2014)

Super, klasse! Denn ich habe da auch gleich mal eine Frage, welche im Grunde genommen bereits in den Kommentaren des folgenden Codes drinsteht. Ich will eine TextArea erzeugen, und wenn der User Text reintippt, dann will ich in dem Moment, in dem der User "ENTER" drückt, ein Event werfen, zunächst will ich vermittels einer Notifikation abprüfen, ob das Event geworfen wird, leider hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg.



```
@Override
	public void valueChange(com.vaadin.data.Property.ValueChangeEvent event) {
        //Die TextArea soll genau dann erscheinen, wenn ein bestimmtes Feld einer Tabelle
        //angeklickt wird, das klappt auch ganz gut.                                

				            
	//Diese TextArea, welche erscheinen soll, wird hier erzeugt.
				            final TextArea ta = new TextArea();
				     		    ta.setHeight(400, UNITS_PIXELS);
				     		    ta.setWidth(360, UNITS_PIXELS);
				                    ta.setMaxLength(7000);//Eine Chatnachricht darf maximal 7000 Zeichen haben.		
				                    ta.setImmediate(true);

 //Was ich geplant habe, ist eben folgendes. 
 //Wenn die TextArea im Focus ist...

      ta.addListener(new FocusListener() {
				          
                                public void focus(FocusEvent event) {
				
   //Dann will ich einen Shortcutlistener der TextArea hinzufügen...                	             
				      ta.addShortcutListener(new AbstractField.FocusShortcut(ta, KeyCode.ENTER,null){
				                    		        ShortcutAction ent = new ShortcutAction("Default key",ShortcutAction.KeyCode.ENTER, null);
				                    		
				                    		        	public void handleAction(ShortcutAction action, Object sender,Object target) {

//...und egal, was der User dann schreibt, dann soll eben zunächst einmal eine Notification kommen, "clicked".
//Aber leider kommt da nichts. Die Frage ist - weiß jemand, was ich da falsch mache?
				                    		        			if(action == ent){
				                    		        				Notification.show("clicked");
				                    		        				}
				                    	         }
				                    		 
				                    	    });
				                    	}
				                   });

				                
				             ///usw.
				     		    
				     		gridlayout.addComponent(sendaction,1,2);
				     		gridlayout.setComponentAlignment(sendaction, Alignment.TOP_RIGHT);
				     			
				                						
							}

				    	});
```

Die Frage ist - ist mein Ansatz komplett falsch?


----------



## EasyEagle (29. Sep 2014)

Hmm... ist schon ne Zeit lang her 
Hab mal gegoogelt und dein Ansatz scheint wohl schon zu passen:
Schau mal hier: https://vaadin.com/forum#!/thread/77601/7489515
Und hier: https://vaadin.com/book/-/page/advanced.shortcuts.html


----------



## Shams (30. Sep 2014)

Ja, also meinen Ansatz habe ich genau auf der Basis dieser beiden, von dir erwähnten Links, zusammengestellt. Ich habe im BookOfVaadin jetzt nichts dazu gefunden, aber ich werde dann meine Recherchearbeit wohl fortsetzen müssen. :rtfm:


----------



## Shams (17. Okt 2014)

Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Shams (22. Okt 2014)

Was mich noch interessieren würde - hat jemand Erfahrung in Bezug auf wesentliche Unterschiede zwischen Vaadin 6 und Vaadin 7? Ist es heutzutage "out", überhaupt noch Vaadin 6-Lösungen herzustellen?


----------

